# 2015 SS pics.



## mattbyke (Jan 14, 2015)

We all love bike porn. I'd post mine but I can't figure out how. A pointer would be cool.
lets see some new goods for the new year.


----------



## khardrunner14 (Aug 16, 2010)

host for free on a site like photobucket.com or similar. use the img link provided and compy and paste.


----------



## bit_lizard (Aug 10, 2005)

Old version, brakes have been changed from the Louise to the mt6 and grips are now black. Next upgrade will be some SS tubeless wheels, Kings, Hadleys, Hopes, I Nines...haven't decided yet. Anyways I love this bike!


----------



## dhindo (Nov 2, 2013)

12yr old frame


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

Pardon my crude humor to this one but I have had a long ass day at work lol!!! Work in progress......


----------



## The STIG (May 20, 2011)

Carbon SS goodness


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

bout time we killed the 2013 thread  Here's my attempt to help this one gain traction

IMG_20150103_100339239_HDR


----------



## mattbyke (Jan 14, 2015)

Great start. To the new yr. now that I started the thread I'm still finding it a mystery as how I can post pics


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

Download pics to your computer then click the icon when replying that has the upload tool and upload them.


----------



## jbass (Oct 29, 2014)

I got this in December, does that count? Have not touched my geared bike since...


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Breaking in my new wheels and tires this past Saturday


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

Commuting and cyclocross:



On-One Pompetamine w. Fixie Inc. Pureblood fork to raise the BB to a 48 mm BB drop and slacken angles (71.7 HA). Drivetrain 180 mm WI Eno cranks, 42t chainring and 19t cog. The seat tube is 70.7 degrees so the saddle looks like it's forward - it is still 6 cm behind the BB.

Trail riding:



Titus Fireline Ti prototype w. Syncros full carbon fork, Absolute Black 34t oval chainring and 180 mm e13 XCX+ cranks, 19t Surly cog.


----------



## OperatorBo (Mar 20, 2011)

*2015 Canfield Bros. Nimble 9*

2015 Canfield Bros. Nimble 9.
haven't had a chance to ride off road yet. but love it so far!


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

The Juice on it's first outing of the year. Weather here has sucked.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Here's a few from this year...









SPP


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Where are you located?


----------



## oaker (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## rsb201 (Jan 26, 2010)

Cotharyus said:


> The Juice on it's first outing of the year. Weather here has sucked.
> 
> View attachment 957648


I followed your build thread, nice to see it on the trail. Nice juice!!!


----------



## The STIG (May 20, 2011)

Spring update









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

Fresh Juice. The way this winter is going, my first real ride may be Singledpeedapalooza.


----------



## JeffL (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice Juice. Which fork is that?


----------



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

Down to high 18lbs now following a tyre change

My new SS Jet 9 Carbon :thumbsup:


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Nice orange rig! what saddle is that?:thumbsup:


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SPP


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

roybatty666 said:


> Down to high 18lbs now following a tyre change
> 
> My new SS Jet 9 Carbon :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 974702


I didn't expect to see that type of rig. Well played.


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

JeffL said:


> Nice Juice. Which fork is that?


It's a Carver XC470. Because of the taper, I'm running an external lower headset cup with 12mm height so I think, with that additional height, it's pretty close to the geo Soma had in mind. Or not.


----------



## JeffL (Jan 25, 2009)

redwarrior said:


> It's a Carver XC470. Because of the taper, I'm running an external lower headset cup with 12mm height so I think, with that additional height, it's pretty close to the geo Soma had in mind. Or not.


I thought so from the shape of it, but the shiny finish threw me off. I have one, but it's a matte finish. I used the same headset cup setup on my Pro29.


----------



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)

My on one lurcher.


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

Awshucks said:


> My on one lurcher.


I dig the Lurcher. I ran one for a season & a half but punched a hole in the downtube when I crashed into a granite property marker.

What bars are you running? The bend looks Mary-ish. Have you tried angling them down a little bit? I found that type of bar to be much more comfortable for me when I angled them a bit.


----------



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks! The Lurcher is by far the best frame I've ever ridden. Feels so fast. I hope it lasts me. I'm kind of nervous running carbon but compared to the aluminum gravity frame the Lurcher replaced I can definitely feel the superiority.

Correct on the bars. I will definitely take your advice and turn them down, I've felt they were a bit too upwards for awhile now.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

The Jones Plus. Jonesing to get out on the trails....








And the Krampus...


----------



## erichwic (Mar 3, 2004)

My newly built SS.


----------



## Modig (Nov 6, 2005)

Lots of nice bikes here.

Mine is a slot dropout 29" Inbred with very random bits and pieces. 36/21 gearing. 120 mm X-Fusion Slide fork. 
Very happy with the bike except maybe for the dirt cheap M395 (Acera?) brakes.

Cheers
/Johan


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

SeaBass, both of these are ridiculous!



SeaBass_ said:


> The Jones Plus. Jonesing to get out on the trails....
> View attachment 975325
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TampaDave (Mar 20, 2015)

Cotharyus said:


> The Juice on it's first outing of the year. Weather here has sucked.
> 
> View attachment 957648


Now, if that was a fixie, you could ride that trail backwards like a bat outa hell


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

TampaDave said:


> Now, if that was a fixie, you could ride that trail backwards like a bat outa hell


 ......how do you know it isn't?


----------



## JeffL (Jan 25, 2009)

It's springtime in Georgia.


----------



## Brian Grimes (Feb 8, 2015)

JeffL said:


> It's springtime in Georgia.
> 
> View attachment 976016


Nice! Regular black snake, or Eastern Indigo?


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

gsteitz said:


> SeaBass, both of these are ridiculous!


Thanks!
Yeah, I get a little batty during the long winters....... Sold my Nimble 9 and my CX bike to finance the Jones.


----------



## rolondo (Jul 19, 2005)

*All City Junkyard Dog*

1 of 150 frames. Old school geometry. 29" wheels.


----------



## Brian Grimes (Feb 8, 2015)

rolondo said:


> 1 of 150 frames. Old school geometry. 29" wheels.


That bike is pure sex on wheels.


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

rolondo said:


> 1 of 150 frames. Old school geometry. 29" wheels.


dang. that is so clean, well played rolando.


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

Added some wide carbon wheels so it feels like a new bike this year!


----------



## tmc1171 (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

JeffL said:


> It's springtime in Georgia.
> 
> View attachment 976016


In Flagstaff, too...

















#coconinocycles #signature #singlespeed


----------



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

Forged1 said:


> Nice orange rig! what saddle is that?:thumbsup:


Thanks

The saddle is a 79g McFK carbon, good bit of flex so pretty comfy (have no issues on 60 mile rides), crazy light but crazy expensive lol


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

roybatty666 said:


> Thanks
> 
> The saddle is a 79g McFK carbon, good bit of flex so pretty comfy (have no issues on 60 mile rides), crazy light but crazy expensive lol


Thanks Roybatty! I've never seen one before.


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

Roybatty! Awesome commitment to SS! 1) sweet ride. 2) sweet alias. 3) I totally want to do that to my 5 SPOT (not going to). 4) did I say sweet ride?


----------



## esku (Jul 26, 2005)

New for (me) 2015
There is 1" Angleset, 490 A-C fork.
.


----------



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

hoolie said:


> Roybatty! Awesome commitment to SS! 1) sweet ride. 2) sweet alias. 3) I totally want to do that to my 5 SPOT (not going to). 4) did I say sweet ride?


Thanks :thumbsup:, finally got her out and dirty as have been ill for the last few weeks since I built her.

Rode fantastically with the Full sprint dual Rockshox lockout lever more than earning its purchase price. Being able to lock the bike rigid just as you stand up to slog SSS style is epic. Also being able to sit and spin over the rough stuff rather than slow down to stand up made for a faster more fluid ride.

Everything I loved in my AIR9c (rigid, light and no gears) but more easy on the body and my wrists









old iteration


----------



## RacerLex (Jan 20, 2010)

2010 Redline Monocog Flight 29er. Just cleaned, added new Rubena V99 City Hopper tires and ESI Extra Chunky grips.


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

^^^^^nice!


----------



## Brian Grimes (Feb 8, 2015)

RacerLex said:


> 2010 Redline Monocog Flight 29er. Just cleaned, added new Rubena V99 City Hopper tires and ESI Extra Chunky grips.


That bike is sleek and sexy, great job!


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Graham Hills dawn patrol...





SPP


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Very nice photos! Looks pretty chilly though... ready for warm!


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

slohr said:


> Very nice photos! Looks pretty chilly though... ready for warm!


VERY ready.

But if not for the 22 degrees temp, I wouldn't have been able to ride...

SPP


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

did someone say warm? Great riding conditions here in Flagstaff...from my commute to work this morning.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

tmc1171 said:


> View attachment 976436


Sweet Tranny! Looks like a 120mm fork. How do you like the handling?


----------



## PaleAleDylan (Nov 13, 2013)

*Graham Cycles SS 29er*









My new custom steely from Graham Cycles. Loving it so far!


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

*Another warm evening in WNC*

IMG_1119 by nitrousjunky, on Flickr


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Got to do some unplanned single speedin today


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

Been there done that! at least with SS you won't have that happen again.


----------



## wiiija (Jun 23, 2005)

Mine after a clean up today, using an exzentriker:


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Crankyone said:


> Been there done that! at least with SS you won't have that happen again.


Haha, that bike is amazing when its set up as a SS but its getting another derailleur. I take it up a lot of hills that I'm not man enough to ride up with an SS geared tall enough to be any fun on the road. It was a good taste yesterday but as the chain failed it was trying to skip up to bigger cog on me. Today had to go back out for a taste of the real stuff, trails are finally starting to firm up 



Those 69ers are such cool bikes. My LBS had a new one that they were still trying to unload around 4 years ago, I sometimes wish I had bought it.


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

I found with gears I get just as exhausted as one speed and I also failed to make as many climbs as I do now even when I had a granny gear lol. Ride it like you stole it! Mash, push, repeat lol!


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

^^^ Same reason I ditched gears on the trail!


----------



## alex_sdca (Apr 6, 2009)

*Hope your Easter is bad @$$*

Cooler here in the desert today so I didn't have to start at 6.


----------



## tTramp14 (Jun 13, 2012)

Spring time in Michigan!!!


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

Down with 2013! My 92' Kona Explosif in modern attire.


----------



## austin_bike (Apr 2, 2005)

Just got mine ready for a race next weekend.


----------



## erichwic (Mar 3, 2004)

My 2015 SS. Cannot wait to ride it. Sorry for double post, didn't realize I posted my bike previously.


----------



## pebbles (Jan 13, 2009)

Fun times!


----------



## TampaDave (Mar 20, 2015)

*Jus tryin ta get over, dats what he tryin ta do y'all*

165mm XT cranks, Fyxation pedals, Jones H-bar, C-17. 34x20.


----------



## bankofdad (Dec 19, 2006)

Finally a nice weekend in PA.


----------



## thing (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## SlipSpace (Feb 3, 2014)

Genesis


----------



## Jayson44 (Aug 12, 2005)

first real ride of spring this last Saturday. new AMC/WTB wheels, new Ardents, & new to me Marz 120 on my Rita...made it feel like a whole new bike!



















J.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Jones Plus


----------



## matw (May 25, 2011)

First quick ride this year. Still too much mud and snow. Some warm weather this week so hopefully I can have my first real ride next weekend.

1997 Habanero titanium frame with White Industries Eno eccentric rear hub.


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

SeaBass love the Jones. I would love that setup.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

worrptangl said:


> SeaBass love the Jones. I would love that setup.


Thank you Sir!


----------



## tuxxdk (Apr 12, 2015)

thing said:


>


Wicked design!

Speaking of which - that geo, what is that called, where the top-tube runs almost all the way without the change in angle at the seat-tube where it continues down to the chain-stays?


----------



## Dangeroo0 (Apr 15, 2015)

Turned my old Trek SL 8900 into a SS, had this bike since late 90's, loving riding it again. This is my first SS, made a tensioner out of an old brake booster. Front wheel is 650b Light Bicycle carbon, rear 26", handles great like this because back in the day it was super fast geometry.


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

You are hooked! 


Dangeroo0 said:


> Turned my old Trek SL 8900 into a SS, had this bike since late 90's, loving riding it again. This is my first SS, made a tensioner out of an old brake booster. Front wheel is 650b Light Bicycle carbon, rear 26", handles great like this because back in the day it was super fast geometry.
> 
> View attachment 981561


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

Thing: I love the square taper crank in the carbon frame.

There is a single speed Krampus hidden in here somewhere


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

*Les Fat SS*

Here is my latest SS build. Fat and Nasty.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Nice ride bdp!


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

My VooDoo, not new...but sure fun!


----------



## jcave216 (Feb 23, 2010)

Love that Jones, SeaBass! Here is my Sycip Diesel with my brand new Syntace P6 HiFlex carbon seatpost that arrived today. Now if it would only stop raining so I could ride. I purchased the Reba fork and new tires as well in March so those are my 2015 additions.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

jcave216 said:


> Love that Jones, SeaBass! Here is my Sycip Diesel with my brand new Syntace P6 HiFlex carbon seatpost that arrived today. Now if it would only stop raining so I could ride.


Looks like a No BS old school geo SS. Like the color!


----------



## jcave216 (Feb 23, 2010)

SeaBass_ said:


> Looks like a No BS old school geo SS. Like the color!


Thanks it is a blast to ride!


----------



## sloonz (Apr 15, 2012)

Recently built from spare parts. 2008ish GT Peace 9r. Absolutely loving this SS thing! It's nice to mix a SS in with all my other geared bikes and makes my FS bikes feel like Cadillac's. I tend to charge a lot harder/faster on my FS bikes after riding this rigid. Now I want to build a nice light SS although it takes away from riding a "clunker" and feeling like an old school MTB purist. 
:rockon:


----------



## singlespeedrider (May 12, 2008)

*On One Lurcher*

Need some more On One love on this thread. Here is my lurcher during yesterdays ride.


----------



## The STIG (May 20, 2011)

tuxxdk said:


> Wicked design!
> 
> Speaking of which - that geo, what is that called, where the top-tube runs almost all the way without the change in angle at the seat-tube where it continues down to the chain-stays?


that geo is called a size small air9 carbon, haha. small bike frames are a thing of beauty!


----------



## gsxrawd (Apr 2, 2004)

It's clean because it hasn't been on the dirt yet.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## eness215 (Jul 22, 2010)

2015 Sir9, carbon lefty, i9 hubs w/ WTB i25 rims, RDO cockpit, xx brakes. After her first post race bath


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## jtbadge (Jan 19, 2015)

New Kram*****. 34x20. Non-drive side photo. Don't care.


----------



## afaver190 (Apr 28, 2015)

Not new but recently put together, like yesterday. And I am really impressed with it, this is my first singlespeed bike!

Gravity G29 frame that I bought end of last summer and has been sitting in a closet since then. I used as many spare parts as I had laying around to build it. I had the forks, headset, saddle, seatpost, brake calipers, levers, rotors and cables. I had to buy the wheels/tires, crank, chain, chain tugs, stem, bars and grips.

The bike went together easy and imho I think turned out really well!


----------



## alex_sdca (Apr 6, 2009)

Looks good enough to be worthy of a better lock.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

after a long cold winter on a fat bike, it's good to be back on the SS!


----------



## Mojo Man (Sep 1, 2007)

*Almost done*

Brakes and rubber left to do
Trying a little squish on the SS this year


----------



## bankofdad (Dec 19, 2006)

To the parts bin bike that normally see's rail trail duty out for a quick spin before work on local single track


----------



## simsc (Jan 18, 2012)

*Here's my new baby.*

Here's my newest project. Now I need time to ride!!!


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

simsc said:


> Here's my newest project. Now I need time to ride!!!


Sweet! Love Richey bikes


----------



## simsc (Jan 18, 2012)

*Another angle for the P-29er*

Here's another look from the drive side of the Ritchey P-29er.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

On-One Scandal SS


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

SPP


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

Juiced


----------



## fire02red (May 28, 2011)

A few from my stable... Not in any particular order

2015 Vassago VerHauen
2014 Vassago Fisticuff
2012 Vassago Jabberwocky
1996 Bontrager Privateer
2015 Trek Superfly (Girlfriends new ride)


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Love that bontrager.

Here's a picture of my friend (fell_brook on here) attacking the hardest piece of trail in one of our local parks.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

Surly Krampus SS rigid frameset. Sunday at a coastal state park.

32 X 19. TRP Spykes. Jones H Loop bars. Brooks B-68 Imperial. Maxxis Ardents: 2.4 X 2.25.


----------



## Brisk Snail (Oct 15, 2013)

*Singular Gryphon on cross tires*









The most astonishing bike from the first pedal stroke. I never expected it would be that.
Fast and smooth. I've had couple of rides on it and I haven't even wrapped the handlebar yet. Need to adjust bar/brake levers position.
Sorry for awful photo.


----------



## woo10g (Jan 9, 2009)

my new baby


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

The "nth" reincarnation of my 29er SS......ridden for the first time in this configuration and really enjoyed the ride - Ti rules........


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

Muirenn said:


> View attachment 990523
> 
> 
> Surly Krampus SS rigid frameset. Sunday at a coastal state park.
> ...


Nice rig brother, how are the TRP Spykes holding up? planning on getting a set myself.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

Solo Bellimino said:


> Nice rig brother, how are the TRP Spykes holding up? planning on getting a set myself.


That's Sister, actually. 

Zero problems with the Spykes, so far. That is a lagoon right next to a beach on the Atlantic Ocean, and is also bordered by a maritime forest complete with dunes and tons of roots, where I've spent a lot of time riding. No problems with them being to weak or unreliable, even after riding on the beach in salt, though I do rinse them immediately in the handy bathers' showers.

Didn't want hydros, too complicated for a simple SS rigid frame bike. Just wanted the least fussy most reliable setup possible. So far, looks like I've succeeded.

Oh, the bike shop said they were the simplist discs they've ever installed. Had it built from a brand new frameset, so opted to take it to a surly dealer.. Chose all the parts myself and brought them in. Otherwise was going to try and build it myself, but couldn't see cutting my own fork, etc.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Ibis Tranny 29er


----------



## NastyMcFelins (Jun 1, 2015)

*Enjoying this little budget beastie here in SoCal. First post ever on mtbr.*








Bianchi SISS
Thomson layback seat post 
XT brakes
Ritchie's rizer bars
Fox vanilla fork


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Warranty replacement for my original Highball.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Updated my Vertigo with Industry Nine Torch 24s built up on NOX Composites Farlow rims.

Loving it so far. Dropped 1PSI in the front and 2PSI in the rear with no rim strikes.


----------



## kingdom (Jul 6, 2012)

I had a good weekend. Found some new trails and had a ride along the sea front.


----------



## Jacobray (Jun 4, 2014)

Nimble 9 during an after ride scrub down...they always look better wet. 










And one on the trail:


----------



## Tighe (Jun 4, 2015)

*2008 trek 69er*


----------



## OLDFATUGLY (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## eddieshowcase (Nov 8, 2006)

Here's my Reeb;


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

First real mountain ride in months due to a newborn. Great time until I wiped the bike down afterwards...


----------



## gsxrawd (Apr 2, 2004)

Custom Triton


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

gsxrawd said:


> Custom Triton


Not nearly enough pictures.


----------



## K_Hill (May 25, 2015)

New Bike. Felt Nine Solo, 18lbs 10oz with heavy crankset.

Size: Medium
Saddle: Full Carbon
Seat post: Exotic Carbon
Handlebars: FSA K-Force
Stem: KALLOY UNO
Fork: Niner Carbon
Chain: KMC X9SL
Chain ring: 32T Raceface
Cranks: Sugino Impel 250
Pedals: Crank Brothers Candy 1
Brakes: Shimano XTR 975
Grips: Crank Brothers Cobalt Foam
Wheels: Stan's Race Gold
Rotors: AiRotors 160mm front and back
Front tire: Specialized Purgatory
Back tire: Specialized Ground Control


----------



## bankofdad (Dec 19, 2006)

Great weather and trail, to bad the body was not into a ride today, no spring in the legs and breathing was labored at places that are usually not a problem.


----------



## CObiker123 (Oct 13, 2014)

Alright - here she is my new and converted Trek Sawyer. Last night was the maiden voyage and I already love this thing. It is certainly heavier than my Kona, but still playful and light enough. I actually like those Crivitz bars, but I do have some carbon straight bars on the way. Riding fully rigid was a change. I hit a nice 22 mile loop that has some smooth singletrack, jeep road, and one pretty rocky climb and descent and it seemed fine - light hands are needed for sure. IMO this is one of the best looking frames out there. I have a 80mm Reba Race ready to go on it, but I think I will ride rigid for a while.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Can't figure out how to embed but here's a video of my friend riding his singlespeed around a skatepark we passed today 


__
https://flic.kr/p/18973336476


----------



## TampaDave (Mar 20, 2015)

CObiker123 said:


> Alright - here she is my new and converted Trek Sawyer.


Interesting frame. I guess the theory is, the twin top tubes give you lateral stiffness and axial flexibility. Reminds me of the Jones Space Frame. Bet that thing would rock in titanium.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## slackHA (Dec 2, 2012)

*Back in the saddle....SS saddle that is.*

Sold my Sultan because I just can't do the spinny thing. Maybe I spent too much time on a SS to ever be able to revert back to gears. Took a chance and bought this frame from a company out of AL called Creative Cycles. I was looking for another Ti frame (previously rode a Pro 29) that had similar geometry to the ROS9, this frame hit the nail on the head.


----------



## simsc (Jan 18, 2012)

Any website for Creative Cycles. Looks interesting.


----------



## slackHA (Dec 2, 2012)

simsc said:


> Any website for Creative Cycles. Looks interesting.


He has a Facebook page (search creative cycles), but I originally found him on ebay. There are a lot more pics of the frame on his Facebook page. First frame I've had with a rear thru axle, very impressed with the added stiffness. Nice quality and detail for a $1000 Chinese Ti frame.


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

My latest rebuild - 2015 updated SS 29er Rigid Ti......has a new oval chainring.....


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

After 9 years of passing it on the trail I finally succumbed to the siren song of this broken coke machine, 40 miles or so into a ride that included some exploring trails in a now defunct downhill park. I wonder if it ever worked during that time.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

My 27.5 Evil D.O.C. Conversion with front suspension (100mm Manitou Minute 29er fork):


----------



## cbrock450 (Apr 18, 2008)

*By:Stickel and Spot Rallye*


----------



## jbass (Oct 29, 2014)

2014 Unit about to embark on first real ride with new Recon Gold TK solo air, w/remote lockout. Otherwise, Ardent 2.4 in front, Renthal Kevlar grips, 32x20, VP Vice pedals. Added roughly a pound with the sus fork, but I think it'll be worth it where I ride in the long run...


----------



## SSRIDER35 (Nov 11, 2014)

Just picked up my new wheels!


----------



## atom12 (Aug 20, 2014)

Ibis Silk Ti. I wish I was riding it but it won't stop raining here in Indiana so the trails are closed.


----------



## moonraker (Jan 22, 2004)

*New to me; RIG*


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

cbrock450 said:


> View attachment 1002038


Nice! Is Steve still building?


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

rob1035 said:


> Nice! Is Steve still building?


Yes, but he is in the middle of moving up North. So he isn't currently taking any orders, until he gets settled in somewhere.


----------



## cbrock450 (Apr 18, 2008)

It would be a lot cooler if he was. 
Few buddies have thrown a leg over mine and want one!


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Switched the Muktruk back to SS last night. 32/17


----------



## Ash Andi (Jan 28, 2010)

*1997 Trek 820*

This was on a tight budget. Only things stock are the QR skewers on the seatpost/wheels.


----------



## jbell (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## seankanary (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

Northern Arizona north of Flagstaff... beautiful country for sure..


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

mr_chrome said:


> My latest rebuild - 2015 updated SS 29er Rigid Ti......has a new oval chainring.....
> View attachment 998164


Interesting !.... I know several folks that wished motobecane would bake a ti frame with sliding dropouts..


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

My 2000 Balfa Minuteman Project - 650b rear with 2.40 Mavic Quest Tire and B+ish front with 2.8 Trailblazer. Fork is a 100mm Manitou Minute 29er - set up 32:20 for now.


----------



## CObiker123 (Oct 13, 2014)

*Sawyer*

Thought this was a cool pic. I did switch out the 25 degree Crivitz bars to a traditional straight carbon bar. While the Crivitz do keep your hands in a nice natural position, I feel the straight bar allows for better 'flickability".


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

Loyalsock Trail, N. Central PA


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

4hrs, 57km and 2,300m of climbing.

Oh, and about 15min of standing and crouching in glacial thigh deep water to get just the right photos...


----------



## Keyaroxy (Jul 14, 2004)

*2015 pic*

Keep considering to sell/trade.....until I see it and then ride it.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Keyaroxy said:


> Keep considering to sell/trade.....until I see it and then ride it.


Nice Stickel! :thumbsup:


----------



## tuxxdk (Apr 12, 2015)

My new ride, 2015 Kona Unit.


----------



## late bloomer (Apr 25, 2015)

This is newly DIY converted Carpe, I grinded off the other cogs in the cassette and fabricated a flat bar for the tensioner.


----------



## crashmo (Jul 18, 2004)

My new (to me) 2014 Salsa El Mar SS with Jones bars and a Whisky carbon fork (with 15mm thru-axle). First singlespeed, most fun bike ever. Learning how to climb out of the saddle and loving every second.


----------



## TampaDave (Mar 20, 2015)

seankanary said:


> View attachment 1003038
> View attachment 1003039


Well don't stop there, whatcha got there?


----------



## bit_lizard (Aug 10, 2005)

*My El Mariachi*

Went from a 100mm SID to my new Cro Moto fork and do not regred it one bit, next upgrade is a new wheel set .


----------



## chris1911 (May 26, 2009)




----------



## madsweeney (Sep 18, 2007)

Just finished this weekend. First new bike in over a decade!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

2015 Trek Superfly SS


----------



## Igoreha (Feb 20, 2010)

My 2012 ElMariachi with some upgrades. Syntace W35 MX wheels and 142x12 rear dropouts


----------



## robtre (Apr 9, 2008)

*Pimpin' this around the block*


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Trail is newer than bike.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Trek Sawyer


----------



## dirtbyte (Aug 23, 2011)

Been riding this bad boy (Vassago Optimus Ti) for 2 years and recently converted it to SS. I am new to Single Speeding and after 3 rides, I am hooked. Don't see the gears going back on any time soon.


----------



## forestlark (Aug 11, 2015)

*Serotta CHT*

Recently built up this Serotta CHT

Paul hubs/brakes
white industries cranks/bb
bontrager maverick rims
thompson ti handlebars
moots post
brooks cambium c15 saddle
viscious cycles steel fork
maxxis ardent tires


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Just finished this last night and hope to get my first ride in this evening. Most of the parts came off my El Mariachi, but with the upgrades I made this bike should be around 3 to 4 pounds lighter.

Large Niner One 9
Roval Traverse SL Fattie Carbon Rims (30mm internal)
Enve Carbon Fork
XTR 9000 Brakes
XX1 Cranks (32t direct mount)
Salsa Carbon Bars
Niner Carbon RDO Post
Lizard Skins DSP Grips
WTB Rocket V SLT Saddle
Canfield Magnesium Crampon Pedals
KMC 9SL chain
Niner Cog
Ikon 2.35 Tires (3C, EXO, TR)


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

coke said:


> Just finished this last night and hope to get my first ride in this evening. Most of the parts came off my El Mariachi, but with the upgrades I made this bike should be around 3 to 4 pounds lighter.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1009737


Looks sharp! What's the total weight?


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

randyharris said:


> Looks sharp! What's the total weight?


Thanks! I only have a floor scale, but as pictured it seems to be between 17 & 18 pounds. I wanted something light but didn't want to have to worry about fragile parts. I think I found a good balance.


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

coke said:


> Thanks! I only have a floor scale, but as pictured it seems to be between 17 & 18 pounds. I wanted something light but didn't want to have to worry about fragile parts. I think I found a good balance.


That's awesome! Makes my 20.9 pounder look heavy in comparison.


----------



## sreneiw (Jul 14, 2015)

Picked this up 3 weeks ago. Havnt ridden my fsr stumpy since. Weighs just under 20 pounds after changing out a few things.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

forestlark said:


> Recently built up this Serotta CHT
> 
> Paul hubs/brakes
> white industries cranks/bb
> ...


Well done. Among the best in thread


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

My new Ritchey:


----------



## tuxxdk (Apr 12, 2015)

Climbed one of Denmarks higher points today, around 78 metres up a 9% hill (yeah, laugh away, but that's pretty much what we got here  ).

The 2015 SS Unit faired well. Damn it's a smooth ride!


----------



## MoE79 (Apr 2, 2008)

New wheel upgrade


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

repost but there are a few upgrades since. now that i have found "the" cockpit setup i'm off to get carbon parts


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

^Time for a proper photo shoot of that chrome beast!


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## Mojo Man (Sep 1, 2007)

*Lov'n the squish*

I'm lov'n a little squish this year.


----------



## Braflavski (Nov 21, 2009)

My 1997 Cannondale M500 out on the trail last night.


----------



## earworm (Nov 8, 2014)

*Brand new, on its second ride today*









Really want to get an eno singlespeed hub to get rid of the stinger. I also wanted to configure it to push the chain up instead of down but it hits my chainstay.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

I added some Race Face turbine cranks a while back, and today was my first ride on the 650b+ setup, really digging it so far.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

earworm said:


> Really want to get an eno singlespeed hub to get rid of the stinger. I also wanted to configure it to push the chain up instead of down but it hits my chainstay.


A half-link, or link-and-a-half might get you better chain length. Playing with different cog and/or chainring sizes is also a possibility.
Here's a calculator that might help:
http://eehouse.org/fixin/formfmu.php


----------



## earworm (Nov 8, 2014)

I was looking into that but I read I couldn't use those because I have a wide narrow chain ring. I wanted to keep the 2:1 gear ratio so its at 32(oval)-16 now.


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

earworm said:


> I was looking into that but I read I couldn't use those because I have a wide narrow chain ring. I wanted to keep the 2:1 gear ratio so its at 32(oval)-16 now.


Half link shouldn't have any issue running with a narrow wide. I have heard though that they don't hold up well.


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

You cannot run a half link on a narrow wide chain ring because a half link goes from narrow to wide in the space of 1 tooth on the chainring rather than between 2 teeth.


----------



## Slounsberry (May 22, 2013)

earworm said:


> I was looking into that but I read I couldn't use those because I have a wide narrow chain ring. I wanted to keep the 2:1 gear ratio so its at 32(oval)-16 now.


That looks like a lot of slack in your chain currently, could be exaggerated by the push down setup maybe. If I'm not mistaken the ENO hubs only have +\- 7mm of adjustment, so there's a chance that might not even solve your problem with that much slack. But I'm pretty new to this so I have no idea how much slack 7mm can take up!
But as people have said above, it might be worth a slight change to your gear ratio to change your cog by a tooth or two if it helps the chain. The calculator linked above should help you find a ratio that's close to what you want and close to the right chain length hopefully. Changing the cog is probably cheaper than the chainring, but if you change the ring you could look for a standard tooth profile and consider a half link then too. 
Of course with all that said, if your current setup isn't causing any problems then just keep rollin'!


----------



## mattedhead (Jan 24, 2012)

Just finished up my Sir9 build and did some shakedown rides in Pisgah. Love it! Steel is real!!!


----------



## earworm (Nov 8, 2014)

Thanks, yeah no problems other than it looks kinda wonky.


----------



## teamplayr (Nov 22, 2005)

mattedhead said:


> View attachment 1010918
> 
> 
> Just finished up my Sir9 build and did some shakedown rides in Pisgah. Love it! Steel is real!!!


What chainring/cog are you running in Pisgah? I have ridden Pisgah a bunch but only on a geared bike. I have a SS but have never taken it to Pisgah. I have ridden it in mountains though and 32:19 was fine but for Pisgah I was thinking probably 32:21 due to the steepness and technical nature of the area.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

teamplayr said:


> What chainring/cog are you running in Pisgah? I have ridden Pisgah a bunch but only on a geared bike. I have a SS but have never taken it to Pisgah. I have ridden it in mountains though and 32:19 was fine but for Pisgah I was thinking probably 32:21 due to the steepness and technical nature of the area.


Most of us SSers here in Pisgah run either 32:20 or 32:21, the beast here run 34x20.


----------



## mattedhead (Jan 24, 2012)

NitrousJunky is spot on. Depending on the trail, and length of ride I use 32:19-32:21.

With the new AB oval ring, I am considering dropping one tooth in the rear from what I would normally use. Gonna play around with that when I am up there 11-13SEP.

For a reference I am in the piedmont of NC and typically ride 34:18 here.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

New chain for my One 9. Color is almost a perfect match.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

I did a race for the first time Saturday, a friend took a picture for me to commemorate the occasion


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## sreneiw (Jul 14, 2015)

^^ wow that thing is purty. How much does it weigh?


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

What brakes do you have on there?


----------



## thing (Oct 29, 2007)

trp spyke with Paul levers


----------



## Manicmtbr (Jan 26, 2004)

AlexCuse said:


> I did a race for the first time Saturday, a friend took a picture for me to commemorate the occasion


Fair Hill! How did you do? I was registered for the endurance race, but life got in the way.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Manicmtbr said:


> Fair Hill! How did you do? I was registered for the endurance race, but life got in the way.


Pretty good I think, finished just over my goal of 5 hrs despite starting way too far back and having one bad wreck once I was able to break free. The trails had a nice edge to them because the dusty conditions exposed all the rocks and roots. Wish I'd put my steel fork on


----------



## IstongKowldPaRin (Apr 6, 2009)

Haro Ally


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

Just picked up this sweet surly for commuting, gravel grinding, road riding, and all around shenanigans. Steamrolling some gravel in northern AZ...


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

My 2000 Balfa Minuteman set up with the Surly Instigator 2.0 in mind - I have room and will probably add a matching Surly Dirt Wizard 2.76 in the rear to mirror the front set up:


----------



## montana_ben (Oct 26, 2010)

Haven't had an ss setup for a year or so...didn't realize how much I was missing it.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Now 2 SS in the fleet and the Les is back to 2.4 tires. The Les is 23lbs 8oz and the Gnarvester is 25lbs 11oz.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

How are you liking the Bombi rear and DW front tire combo?


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

nitrousjunky said:


> How are you liking the Bombi rear and DW front tire combo?


IMO, it the best combination available in the 29+. I had the Chupa out back for about 150 miles, and while I liked it, I found that it just didn't perform as well during braking on loose over hard; I think the Bombi is much better in that area. I really like the DW in MOST situations, BUT at high speed the transition to the outer knobs is a little tricky. It takes a while to figure out whether your still in transition or getting ready to break loose. I'm running it on front of the Behemoth 29+ and will keep it there, but think I'm going back to Innova Gravity tire on front of the Gnarvester. It's a little faster rolling, has better transition feel and provides almost as much grip as the DW.


----------



## eladlevi (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Ruffstuff (Jan 12, 2015)

My 2012 cube Ltd pro, got fed up of the rear mech never being right since new so chucked the gears.

Single speeding fat lad


----------



## AppleYak (Aug 17, 2006)

Gsteitz

What rim and tire combo are you running. I have a verhauen also and have been wondering how big I could go.



gsteitz said:


> Added some wide carbon wheels so it feels like a new bike this year!
> 
> View attachment 976373


----------



## Tweekster (May 10, 2012)

*New Domahidy*

After a few years of riding a cheapo SS I finally decided to build a little nicer machine. Wanted to go steel frame, because I like the feel of steel, and I wanted to try a belt drive. I researched a little and decided to try the local guy, Steve Domahidy.

The plan was to go with a suspension fork, but I haven't been on a rigid in awhile, and the Niner fork fits the frame pretty well, so I gave it a shot.

Not a high-end build, but a good middle of the road:


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

That's nice and unique


----------



## Tweekster (May 10, 2012)

iowamtb said:


> That's nice and unique


Thanks!

It was an 'experiment', but works pretty nice so far.


----------



## bankofdad (Dec 19, 2006)

Great fall day to get out on the rigid SS


----------



## ReXTless (Feb 23, 2007)

El Mar w/I9 wheels, Fox fork, XT brakes, Niner RDO post and stem, Ergon grips and saddle, Loaded Precision bar, and Spank Oozy flats.


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

misterdangerpants said:


>


Dang! The chain and seat stay to dropout joinery is fabulous. And the seat stay to the seat tube is awesome old school. Frame?


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

thickfog said:


> Dang! The chain and seat stay to dropout joinery is fabulous. And the seat stay to the seat tube is awesome old school. Frame?


Thanks! The frame is by Nao Tomii (Tomii Cycles). He is very nice and does great work.

Oh, and here's an updated photo with some minor changes:


----------



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

Here's my new Niner Sir9 build. Waiting for my Thomson seat post and WTB saddle to arrive. The Sid also needs to be lowered down to 100mm from 120mm. Had a fantastic break-in ride.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

*So not 2015*



This is my Fall of 2012 SS. Just posting it here to test Photobucket.

Currently the frame is hanging in the garage and I will try to sell it at a bike swap on Sunday. It's a great frame!

The fork on the bike in the picture was terrible. It was really heavy and over sprung for my weight. A Marzocchi I bought off Craigslist for a tandem, but the steerer was too short. A dirt jumper. At least it was very strong and stiff! Later I put back on the original rigid aluminum fork for the frame and it was better for being light, but I bent it after a while when I had shitty brakes on there and over shot a trail and hit a log. Another story.

Not evident, in the crummy shot, are Magura Gustav DH floating caliper brakes on this configuration. These are from aforementioned tandem which ultimately broke on a ride.

That fork and the white colored wheelset were sold at a bike swap the next spring. Those wheels came from my wife who won them at a raffle in a Kernville Fat Tire Festival, donated by LikinBikin.


In that configuration, the Soulcycle was pretty and tough. For a while I was happy on this beast. The 26" wheels look small even under little me. Man, do I look goofy or what?




Right now I am going through a transition to a new generation of bikes and I am going to try to sell old bikes this weekend. I've always been a tinkerer with bikes and have had loads of fun building and riding them. SS bikes are the most fun for that, because they go together beautifully. Today we have new standards, and 27.5 and plus sizes are beckoning me with Boost148, geometry, and other kinds of technology. I have demoed a lot of new bikes and I know the new stuff is good stuff, and probably better stuff than most of but not all of the old stuff.

The Gustav Brakes went onto a Mukluk1 that I bought at the swap where the white wheels were sold. Took them off the broken 8" travel custom tandem frame, and they are still going strong on the Mukluk today. The Mukluk will be for sale this Sunday too.

SS pizza cutter:



My wife has an old Schwinn Bass Boat Red Homegrown seen here with a tensioner made into a SS. Since 2012 I was able to convert it into a magic gear SS, and it is really great. However since I built her a Voodoo Santa, this bike has not been ridden at all, once. The Schwinn will be for sale. Anything I don't sell will be sent to family around the country, donated...



It is beginning to sound like an advert for the swap, but it is not an advert. Although, let me say the swap is the spooky swap at Trailhead in San Jose CA. I am going to try to sell my custom cargo bike there,



as well as a BMC and a Titus Motolite and maybe even a custom Titanium hard tail.


Homegrown with V-brakes and an original Bomber fork that works like a champ to this day. An amazing little bike. So not 2015!

Also have a Specialized Carve 29er SS with Chisel carbon fork that I never ride iput it together and it is fast uphill, but the thing is so rigid it beats me up really bad if there are any technicalities on the descent.

Too many bikes...

My current favorite SS, my Goto bike for after work rides is Ti 26" full rigid bike. The 2015 configuration since summer is with White Industries Dos Dos set-up. I love that bike. Where are some photos?



Well that is a shadow of the SS.

Tried to keep this about SS but slipped up with the cargo bike, oops. The cargo bike has rare ergo wave Sram brake levers. These are incredible!


----------



## mikedeber (May 10, 2006)




----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

It took some additional air pressure and a 4-5 hr ride but I think I'm starting to not hate the suspension fork. My arms feel a lot fresher at the end of the ride I think.


----------



## bankofdad (Dec 19, 2006)

Alex, is that photo from Blue Marsh ?


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

bankofdad said:


> Alex, is that photo from Blue Marsh ?


nope, Fair Hill


----------

